# Question for Cubase users



## 3DC (Oct 6, 2021)

EDIT: It looks no one is using Cubase here.


----------



## MichaelBogaMusic (Oct 7, 2021)

What is your question though?


----------



## Maarten (Oct 7, 2021)

3DC said:


> EDIT: It looks no one is using Cubase here.


What do you mean?





What is your main DAW?


I'm sure there have been threads like this in the past but it would be interesting to see what DAWs people are using at the end of 2019. Simply vote for your main DAW in the poll, the poll will close at the end of the year - perhaps we can have another vote same time next year to see how...




vi-control.net


----------



## darkogav (Oct 7, 2021)

ask away. or hit the steinberg forums.









Cubase


Professional music production software.




forums.steinberg.net


----------



## darkogav (Oct 7, 2021)

3DC said:


> Is Absolute 5 any good? I read in some forum that with Retroulogue 2, Padshop and HALion 6 (Anima) you basically get Omnisphere in sections? On the other hand I hear HALion 6 is a nightmare to setup properly.


Absolute is all (or most!) of the Steinberg VI offerings. Best thing to do is listen at the demos and watch the tutorials and if you like, wait for a sale 50% off. All depends on you.









Absolute: VST Instrument Collection


Get tons of instruments with over 100 GB of sound content in one amazing and inspiring collection, full of pure creative power for your music productions.




www.steinberg.net







https://www.youtube.com/c/VSTInstrumentsPlugIns/playlists




FWIW... I don't *just* use Steinberg products in my work. I use all kinds of companies' products. Also, Steinberg don't actually make all those products. They source out a lot of it to external developers and put their own Yamaha/Steinberg logo on it. Different companies make the actual products themselves. Best to listen to demos and comapare. I don't use Omnisphere so can't help you there.

What kind of music are you hoping to make?


----------



## darkogav (Oct 7, 2021)

3DC said:


> Didn't know that. I thought these were all Steinberg products.
> 
> I am doing a lot of 3D animation, video editing, VFX so I tend to restrict myself with only essential but professional tools I need to finish my projects. Cubase is very professional but its more or less an empty DAW. Absolute 5 seems to cover what I need but as newbie in music production I don't know if its a good choice. There is Omnispehere, Komplete 13 and other choices out-there.
> 
> ...


I am afraid I don't know anything about 3D or Video. 

For cubase, below is what Pro comes with.









Compare the Versions of Cubase


Depending on the size and complexity of your projects, your feature requirements and budget, you can choose the Cubase version that fits you best.




www.steinberg.net













What Is Cubase: Discover All the Features


The three versions of Cubase - Elements, Artist and Pro - all share the same pristine sound quality and ease of use. Discover all the features.




www.steinberg.net


----------



## Yellow Studio (Oct 7, 2021)

You get a lot of stuff right now at IK multimedia group buy. https://www.ikmultimedia.com/25gb/


----------



## YaniDee (Oct 13, 2021)

Since video was mentioned, one gripe I have with Cubase (11) is the ridiculous size of an exported video file, with zero output options. When I went to render a 47mb mp4 video, the resulting file was 2GB!! Totally unusable..


----------



## PaulieDC (Oct 15, 2021)

3DC said:


> ...Cubase is very professional but its more or less an empty DAW...


Wait, what? No, not empty, lol... here's what you get with Cubase 11 Pro. Over 30GB of content, and the amount of loops alone is crazy:


----------



## PaulieDC (Oct 15, 2021)

Also, Spitfire Audio Labs is a huge set of free content, worth perusing:









LABS


An infinite series of free software instruments, made by musicians and sampling experts in London, for anyone, anywhere. Presented in our own plug-in, they are easy to use, and compatible with any DAW. And in case you missed it — they're all free.



labs.spitfireaudio.com


----------



## PaulieDC (Oct 16, 2021)

3DC said:


> I didn't meant literally empty you coconut fruit.
> Of course Cubase 11 Pro comes with nice starter pack. I was asking where to go from this pack. Omnispehere, Komplete, Falcon, Absolute, .... ?
> I know my English is bad but hopefully not that bad.


Ahhh, that explains it. Nah, you're fine. Komplete provides the widest range, a ton of synths and most important the real version of Kontakt which you need, because not all library developers can afford the fee to make their stuff work in the free Kontakt Player. Having the real version is a must and it's WAY cheaper getting it in Komplete 13 (whichever flavor you prefer), as opposed to having to buy it later.


----------

